# grand river salmon?



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

how long (best case) does it take the salmon to get from grand rapids to moores river dam? i know there is no 100% but just looking for about how long it takes? i was thinking about a week.
thanks 

dave


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Dave, did I fish with u last year? I lost my phone and all its contents. 

Burgundy


----------



## tubanation (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm still waiting for last year's run to get there!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

tubanation said:


> I'm still waiting for last year's run to get there!


Hahaha. That is hilarious. I think the fish make it up there pretty quickly with how slow moving the Grand is, I'm sure they just rocket there way up there, pausing at the dams a bit a long the way.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes mr. Burgundy. 
And that was hilarious. But that salmon run was awesome last year. Steelhead wasn't quite as good in Lansing.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

The coho don't slow down for anything. Probably 3-4 days. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

im with jrv,suspect the assaults began at webber,the cohos definitely boot scoot. i must go soon to join the inland decimation,maybe Wednesday....hmmmmmmmm....or my birthdays thirsty Thursday....hmmm :SHOCKED:


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm hoping with this rain and moderately lower temperature lately that the cohos might be near Lansing this weekend? Thoughts?:evil:


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

That is what I was thinking. Weather they are here or not I will be out Friday morning.i will just keep heading west till I find them. Lol


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Good call on that one. Let me know where you find 'em at generally. I'm waiting for them to hit a certain spot on the grand.....


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

will do. good luck


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

I took a walk over to the Brenke dam in Old Town Lansing yesterday evening and didn't see any action in the fish ladder yet...definitely let us know how you fair on Friday!


----------



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

Might make the run to portland in the morning I will post what I find should be starting to show up any day


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I might head over to the lyons area in the AM, i will update if i go


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

Update, nothing was there, seen a guy catch a catfish... thats about it


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report, they will be in heavy here most likely in a week or less


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

i hope so


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i got out of work a little early. going to check portland and one other spot around 5 if anyone wants to head out with me.

dave


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

if you see them at portland they must be fastest salmon ever because i didnt see any a little bit down stream from there.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

found good numbers north west of portland


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you get into any of them?:evilsmile


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

That's weird I didn't see any when I was out at noon where I checked


----------



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just checked lyons dam seen about 25-30 coho jumping around above the dam seen nothing below the dam. Checked webber seen lots of fish in the fish ladder mostly coho and steel and lots of fish jumping above the dam. Seen two kings in fish ladder water is really low need rain bad. So go get em boys.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

I must of just missed the fish by a few hours yesterday =(. Looks like i will be heading to the river this weekend just don't know what part yet =)


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

They can go 100 miles + overnight. Once in a river they don't stop for much until they are ready to spawn. Years ago when salmon fishing was good in the straits your graph would be blank one minute and black with salmon the next. They would move from the deep water to the shallows to feed at night. I am guessing many of these fish moved 5 miles or so. About the time the fish showed up on the graph you always had a double hit. Likewise in the morning the fish would disappear off from the graph.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i was the last person fishing at webber last night. there were fish jumping and rolling everywhere.


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

After I get out of work Friday going to get out on the river just need to figure out what stretch the fish might be at. I'm thinking might start and look at Lansing and work my way down river until I see fish.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I was up by platte river last week when they put the first 2100 cohos past the weir. They said they would be at the hatchery by the next morning. 12 hours to go thru 2 lakes and all the river. Cohos keep going once they get it in their mind


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So Dave, you think they will be in your "special spot" by next week? Im going out tues so give me a shout

Burgundy


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

I fished every section that has been mentioned last weekend. No fish were around including the rainbows that had been hanging around for months. There was still at least 5 people in each spot. You guys must want a thousand dudes down there the way your posting. I'm sure the guys who scoop them up with nets at acertain spot love the detailed reports.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

awww man, 5 guys :'-(


----------



## suthe1np (Oct 13, 2013)

I was throwing streamers by the sixth street dam. Not a fish to be had. Might be another week or so before we see any fish this way. Need one more rain.


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

rugbym10sflyu said:


> awww man, 5 guys :'-(


awwww a comment from someone who has probably never fished those spots. Most have one hole that holds fish and yes 5 guys is beyond to many.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Every year, in every forum the same comment gets posted


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So Dave, you think they will be in your "special spot" by next week? Im going out tues so give me a shout
> 
> Burgundy


i bet they are rolling in there in the next 24 hours.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

johnny5alive said:


> I fished every section that has been mentioned last weekend. No fish were around including the rainbows that had been hanging around for months. There was still at least 5 people in each spot. You guys must want a thousand dudes down there the way your posting. I'm sure the guys who scoop them up with nets at acertain spot love the detailed reports.


what are you talking about? i think we used 3 cities names, all of witch have dams. and one dam by name. but i dont think 6th street is anyone's secret fishing hole. relax and got your line wet.


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

68w said:


> what are you talking about? i think we used 3 cities names, all of witch have dams. and one dam by name. but i dont think 6th street is anyone's secret fishing hole. relax and got your line wet.


where did I say anything about 6th street I never fish there. I fish upstream....and have been for the last 2 months almost every weekend. I'll be out this weekend and like I said those 3 dams you mention have very little to hold the fish. So the couple of holes will have multiple guys fishing them . Say all you want about 6th street but dont complain when the smaller spots are flooded this weekend. 

I dont get how the grand tribs are unmentionables but have a ton of river to fish. Yet people go nuts posting on the upper main river sections that are crowded out easily. Do what you want but dont expect that the snaggers wont be out now standing on the aprons or standing in a line blocking the ladder.

I'll be hitting it hard this weekend but getting out early to get the spot I want.


----------



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe u guys should start bashing mike wilson his new post he reported same findings as myself look at the fish ladder post if u dont want a report then get off this site!!! I bet no one will say one negative thing on mikes post bunch of whining grow up.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

And we're done here....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

